# 1995? Kona Humuhumunukunukuapua'a Cruiser/Klunker Project



## sworley (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm pretty stoked about this recent acquisition. I've wanted either a Kona Humuhumunukunukuapua'a or A'ha (especially the star and bars version! See @Dizzle Problems nice example here) for years now but they're just not that common, especially in Iowa or anywhere near here.

This one popped up on eBay (I have had this as a saved search for years) and I was a bit tempted to mash the BIN button on it right away as it's an 18'' and an early example without canti posts. But it's a bit rough and built with pretty much garbage replacement parts. Plus, thanks to some asinine ruling, eBay now tacks a nice state sales tax rate onto a used, gd 25-year-old bicycle (or anything bought online, fair enough) so it was going to be a pretty penny all in with shipping.

Well, the guy's eBay ad had a pretty unique background with a lot of other bicycles. A quick Craigslist search in his major metropolis easily revealed his cell number so I gave him a call. It was nice to talk about more details of the bike and I learned he was 1.) sick of folks messaging him about minute details of the bike. 2.) very keen on selling outside of eBay. We met on a nicely discounted price and I PayPal'd him right away.

Today the bike arrived and I'm quite happy with it! Yes, the paint is pretty beat up and there's some surface rust but the frame is free of dents and is straight. I already have a horde of high-end parts ready to slap on. This should make an awesome klunker for singletrack, around town, and maybe even some gravel rides. I'll be sure to keep updates posted here.

Side note: does anyone know how to decipher Kona serial numbers? This bike is not in the 1994 catalog and the 1995 catalog version is a different color and has canti posts. SN is J93101142


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 2, 2021)

sworley said:


> I'm pretty stoked about this recent acquisition. I've wanted either a Kona Humuhumunukunukuapua'a or A'ha (especially the star and bars version!) for years now but they're just not that common, especially in Iowa or anywhere near here.
> 
> This one popped up on eBay (I have had this as a saved search for years) and I was a bit tempted to mash the BIN button on it right away as it's an 18'' and an early example without canti posts. But it's a bit rough and built with pretty much garbage replacement parts. Plus, thanks to some asinine ruling, eBay now tacks a nice state sales tax rate onto a used, gd 25-year-old bicycle (or anything bought online, fair enough) so it was going to be a pretty penny all in with shipping.
> 
> ...



Good job on your detective work there. It should be a fun build.


----------



## sworley (Jan 2, 2021)

Tear down went pretty well. The lock ring on the non driveside cup is pretty tight and the damn lock ring wrench keeps slipping. What a stupid design...

The original color was this bright red before the sun faded it to varying shades of red/mostly orange.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 2, 2021)

It’s the coolest Kona ever. They should use that model name in the national spelling bees.


----------



## sworley (Jan 2, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> It’s the coolest Kona ever. They should use that model name in the national spelling bees.




Hahaha, exactly! It’s the state fish of Hawaii and possibly the longest bicycle model name ever, it takes up the whole top tube!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 2, 2021)

When I was in the Marines, we had a corporal from Hawaii in my unit. His last name was so long that everybody just called him Corporal Hawaii; even the CO did.


----------



## sworley (Jan 4, 2021)

OK, Kona corporate confirmed it's a 1994 serial number, pretty cool. They also included this really rad Humu/A'ha grouping from their 30th anniversary event - early models, late models, star and bars and I spy Ti!


----------



## sworley (Jan 7, 2021)

Some progress last night. The local shop did a lot for me as far as facing the headtube, getting the rest of the old bottom bracket out, and prepping my fork crown for the 27.0 crown race. 

I brought it home and installed the Chris King headset and mocked up some parts. I have two different Araya 7x wheelsets to choose from and some different tires. Next up I need to find a sealed ISO taper BB for these cranks.


----------



## sworley (Jan 14, 2021)

I've thoroughly waxed the frame and fork while my LBS trued/tensioned the wheels and removed some dents in the sidewalls. Conveniently, the seller from BMXmuseam left out the fact that these rims were thrashed. Should be straight enough for a coaster brake cruiser, though. Those matching high-flange black Shimano MX hubs and thick spokes had me like    

I also got a red anodized seatpost, a chainring and chainring bolts in the meantime. I still need to track down a bottom bracket.


----------



## sworley (Jan 14, 2021)

And my large rivet Brooks Professional just came in from CA this morning.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 18, 2021)

What species of rear hub?

Ted


----------



## sworley (Jan 18, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> What species of rear hub?
> 
> Ted



Shimano MX high flange. One of my all-time favorite hubs - really glad to finally have some. 

Here's an unlaced set here:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=324442809387


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 18, 2021)

Freakin' sweet!


----------



## sworley (Jan 18, 2021)

Got a BB from the local shop this weekend and got it all built up. I'll need to take it apart again to address some things such as bare metal spots from rust repair but good to mock up to see it complete for once.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 18, 2021)

That is awesome, great job! Lovin' them Kooka's!


----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 18, 2021)

Love my Humu’s. The yellow is a 1995 with a 4sp Shimano internal rear hub. The orange has Paul levers and calipers. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## sworley (Mar 12, 2021)

Some updates on this, it's been pretty slow going cause I've been very busy lately.

I went over the numerous bare metal spots on the fork with a heavy duty enamel paint and I sourced an old Tuf Neck mini stem to replace the heavy stock stem.

I need to adjust/clean the rear hub when I get the chance. I've also mulled over stripping the faded black anodizing off the cranks and polishing them. That purple just doesn't seem to be jiving here...


----------



## SKPC (Mar 12, 2021)

sworley said:


> I've also mulled over stripping the faded black anodizing off the cranks and polishing them. That purple just doesn't seem to be jiving here...



Agreed!  Polish them, silver will stand out as they are nice cranks. They just disappear in that dark color.  Maybe also some nice new, not-so-bulky new platform pedals would really top it all off.  Lot's of low-priced options in Rock Brothers offerings.  Just a suggestion...
Looking really fine!!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCKBROS-M...ng-Pedals-9-16/173338701378?campid=5335809022
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCKBROS-B...d-4-Sealed-Alu/174394597252?campid=5335809022


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 3, 2021)

This is absolutely beautiful! Love it man!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice bike. I like that it has water bottle mounts, good for day cruises.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 15, 2021)

I was totally brain dead when I let this one go.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jul 20, 2021)

Was just revisiting this build. I love it!

@sworley - curious on the bb and headset. Looks to be a Euro bb? Is the headset an old school 1” (32.5) or later road/mountain 1” (30.2)? 
also when you got word from Kona, did they mention any other colors for the pre catalog ‘94? If I understand correctly, the humu first appeared in 91/92, but wasn’t cataloged until ‘95. And in 95 Canti mounts were added


----------



## sworley (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi @Dizzle Problems thanks for the kind words!

Here's what I heard back from Kona support when I emailed inquiring about the model year: "HI that one looks like a 1994. Nice." "Yeah it was made after the catalog was out. There were no reshoots or webpages back then."

No elaboration about the canti posts (or lack thereof) or what was the first year of production. '91 or '92 seems really early to me. Earliest I've seen/heard/inclined to believe is 1994 but I'd be open to learning more about these cool bikes!

Yes, the BB is your standard 68mm English threaded unit. The trouble I had finding this BB was getting an ISO spindle vs. JIS as these Kooka cranks are US-made, not Japanese/RoW.

Not sure on the headset, sorry. It was a used headset my local shop had on consignment from some old codger's Waterford. I know they had to do a good deal of grinding on the steerer tube to get the crown race installed if that tells you anything. The CK appears to be of an older design and has the "diamonds" on it. I heard a rumor once that those diamonds were pre 1995 but I don't know if there's any merit to that.

There's a nice listing of older Konas at BMXmuseum: https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/kona/


----------



## sworley (Jul 22, 2021)

@Dizzle Problems now I see on rat rod bikes why you're asking for these details. Nice score on that frame!

Some more info that may be helpful:
Seatpost diameter: 26.6
Rear spacing, goofy - wider than 110mm but not 130. I cinched a 110mm coaster hub in there
BB: 68mm x typically 109 or 113mm spindle - adjust for chainline but those are good single chainring sizes
My serial is J93101142 where maybe the 4 denotes the year being mine's a 1994? 
Anything else just ask!

Kona's tech support was very prompt and helpful, drop them a line at tech@konaworld.com


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 22, 2021)

Sweet bike!  I always liked Konas plus the Humu is one of, if not the coolest looking fish you will ever see.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jul 24, 2021)

sworley said:


> @Dizzle Problems now I see on rat rod bikes why you're asking for these details. Nice score on that frame!
> 
> Some more info that may be helpful:
> Seatpost diameter: 26.6
> ...



Thanks man. Yea, I’m super stoked to have found one. Didn’t want to post a pic up in you build thread.  It figured you’d have some details for me! When I posted the questions I didn’t have the frame in hand yet. I reached out to Kona and they told me mine is ‘95 and seatpost is 27.0. My headtube seems to be JIS 30.0 as well. From the pics I couldn’t tell if it was a euro or American bb (as my a’ha’s are American) but it is indeed euro. I’ll prop go with a 19mm bmx set up. The rear spacing is weird. Mine was at 132mm, prob cold set at one point. I hit it with my alignment tool and one side was 2mm out. Brought it back in, all straightened and ready at 130. I’ll just space a coaster to fit.
Yours is a favorite to the aesthetic I want with mine. I’ll keep ya posted


----------



## Vonnegut (Oct 16, 2021)

Sweet ride!


----------



## sworley (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks! @Vonnegut! It’s been a great bike!


----------



## sworley (Jan 11, 2022)

Last night I scored some used S&M High Husky bars locally for the Kona. I also have these bars in chrome but they went on the Cook. I've recently played around with a few other parts - swapping over the B17 from the Cook and I'm not sure I shared my new rims here. Last summer the old rims were so thrashed that the spokes were starting to pull out. These polished 7x rims from another wheelset were drilled out for the 12ga spokes and laced up. This thing is such a ripper, honestly, the Cook doesn't ride this nice (yet - hoping to fix that but will need extensive dialing in).


----------



## irideiam (Jan 11, 2022)

sworley said:


> Got a BB from the local shop this weekend and got it all built up. I'll need to take it apart again to address some things such as bare metal spots from rust repair but good to mock up to see it complete for once.
> 
> View attachment 1341493



Go ride it!!!


----------



## sworley (Jan 11, 2022)

irideiam said:


> Go ride it!!!



In the spring. It's full-on winter in Iowa and the roads are all coated white with corrosive road salt. Here's my winter beater Kona.


----------



## sworley (Nov 12, 2022)

Well, end of the line for me with this bike but looks like it’s in good company now in sunny Dade county. It was an awesome ride and will be missed. Displaced in my collection by the Cook 3-bar.


----------

